# Apartment living theater



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello everybody!

Nice to be on this forum; just saw some truly amaaaaazing home theaters and crazy equipment here!!!:surprise::surprise::surprise:
Just want to share my gear. The target was to have a good sound & picture without sacrifice to much space or utility of the living.
I end up with a pretty clean set-up, that for me sounds almost perfect (will be perfect after the addition of a second subwoofer:grin2

Equipment list:

LED TV LG 47"
Denon AVR X1000
Blue-ray Samsung
Front speakers: Jbl Studio 530 + Norstone speaker stands
Center: Acoustic Energy 107 + Vogel stand
Surround: Taga Harmony + Vogel stand
Subwoofer: SVS SB2000 + soundpath isolation feet 
DIY LED ambient light with music sensitivity module
Custom made furniture


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW!

What a beautiful room! :T

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with Todd. Nice setup. All black setup along with the table look great. I also like the New York Taxi Cab pictures you have there in the back. I am sure you will have many years of enjoyment! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like a great setup... I love the way you have set it up!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice pair of JBL's. One of our members is selling his pair of those at a good price. You should consider them, to make the sound field match perfectly!


----------



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys! Most appreciate it! :smile:


----------



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Tonto said:


> Nice pair of JBL's. One of our members is selling his pair of those at a good price. You should consider them, to make the sound field match perfectly!


Thanks Tonto!
Can you please tell me who is selling them?


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Really nice, it looks very modern and clean and a pleasure to look at.Great wok mate and glad you are happy with the sound.


----------



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks drummerboy1962!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Crisss22 said:


> Thanks Tonto!
> Can you please tell me who is selling them?


Check this thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ubwoofers/152617-jbl-studio-530-like-new.html


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry, I looked them up last night...sold them for $900. Which was a great price! That is not a very common speaker, unusual to have two members with them posting within a couple of days of each other. I would love to hear them as I love horns!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Sorry, I looked them up last night...sold them for $900. Which was a great price! That is not a very common speaker, unusual to have two members with them posting within a couple of days of each other. I would love to hear them as I love horns!


I'm with you... I am a horn lover too! :T


----------



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Tonto said:


> Sorry, I looked them up last night...sold them for $900. Which was a great price! That is not a very common speaker, unusual to have two members with them posting within a couple of days of each other. I would love to hear them as I love horns!


Thanks anyway! 

Can tell you they are amazing speakers...that's why thinking buying another 2 or 3....for center channel also.
On music i only listen to them in stereo + the subwoofer (no 5.1 here....the other speakers can't match them); perfect sound stage, separation, detail and very very surprisingly warm sounded for a horn-loaded metallic tweeter.
I can listen them for hours without any ear fatigue whatsoever. In contrast I listen at a demo an 50k$ Focal Scala Utopia with Beryllium tweeters and after 45 min my ears where bleeding. 

The 530 are perfect for live music, jazz, vocal, soul and also new electronic stuff. 
Without the subwoofer the low frequency response is just perfect for 5 1/4" mid-bass driver! The cabinet are rock solid, no resonance no noise no nothing; the horns are impressive looking and in general all my friends in visit are hypnotize by the look and sound.
Jbl managed to obtain a perfect speaker series at a great price....to bad they stop produce them, cant understand why?! :frown:
One thing is certain for me....only horn speakers from now on!:grin2:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Crisss22 said:


> Thanks anyway!
> 
> Can tell you they are amazing speakers...that's why thinking buying another 2 or 3....for center channel also.
> On music i only listen to them in stereo + the subwoofer (no 5.1 here....the other speakers can't match them); perfect sound stage, separation, detail and very very surprisingly warm sounded for a horn-loaded metallic tweeter.
> ...


I agree horn speakers are excellent when setup properly....I can listen all day without ear fatigue. I am surprised you made it 45 minutes listening to the Focal... I can't last more than a song with Focals without my ears hurting.


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very elegant, Christian.

Looks like female touch was very present in this setup?

Cheers from Australia
Zoran


----------



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

AU26 said:


> Very elegant, Christian.
> 
> Looks like female touch was very present in this setup?
> 
> ...


Thanks Zoran!

The female touch is only present in the furniture design and the pillows(a girl architect helped me out) but only following my request :grin2:
Everything else is my own creations, excepting my girlfriend’s candles from the picture. :smile:


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

And she knows that candles can act as sound amplifier (on micro scale).
I was 100% sure that this work is not finished without female's influence and in your case there were 2 females involved.
Consider yourself lucky.

Cheers
Zoran


----------



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

It’s been a while since my last post here and I did some modifications to my system.
New set of speakers, Jbl studio 2 front LCR + surrounds and height, a second SVS SB 2000, a new receiver Marantz SR6010 and finally an Outlaw 7700 power amplifier.
Now I can really say that dual subs make a huge difference and also audyssey XT32 is doing a perfect job with the low frequency!
The old studio 530 speakers are now doing stereo music only, this is where they are absolutely amazing and a few speakers can match them.

All the best!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Wow, if that's what Romanian HT looks like, I want one! Are those custom acoustic panels on the back wall?


----------



## Crisss22 (Jul 12, 2016)

Lumen said:


> Wow, if that's what Romanian HT looks like, I want one! Are those custom acoustic panels on the back wall?


Thanks Lumen! 
Working at this for couple of years now.
Yes, are acoustic panels. Started as normal painting's, and now are canvas frame with acoustic transparent pictures fabric, filled with acoustic absorbant material. Planing on increasing the thickness in the future. But as they are i get a very good frequency response in the room.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------

